# Il saluto di Montolivo:"Sono un capitano ferito".



## admin (6 Giugno 2019)

Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".


----------



## Devil man (6 Giugno 2019)

bisogna sempre capire cosa è successo con lui...forse ci scriverà su un libro, " storia di un capitano ferito "


----------



## Manue (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Qualcosa è successo... che cosa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

ma non ti vergogni?

la tua è stata una delle poche cose azzeccate della gestione gattuso. sparisci, e ringrazia di non esserti potuto beccare i fischi l'ultima a s siro


----------



## Baba (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



3,5 milioni per non fiatare direi che c’è poco da lamentarsi caro Montolivo.. e fidati che ci saresti rimasto ancora più male se ti avessero dato la possibilità di salutare il tuo pubblico.. ci speravo comunque.. avrei usato tutta l’aria che avevo in corpo per fischiare il più possibile. Adios spia


----------



## Milo (6 Giugno 2019)

Nemmeno io avrei fiatato con quello stipendio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Io mi vergognerei a fiatare...
attaccato ai soldi fino alla fine..
con tanto di "non fai parte del progetto" ma chi se ne frega 
nemmeno la dignità di andarsene in silenzio come ha fatto con lo stipendio 

cmq lo sanno tutti che ti sfogavi con i giornalisti..


----------



## Andris (6 Giugno 2019)

bene così,bisogna ancora bonificare dalle giacenze gallianesche.
il 30 giugno sarà un'ottima data quando finiranno tutti i contratti


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



In questa storiaccia ci sono molte ombre...
Io sono fermamente convinto che per essere stato emarginato in questo modo abbia fatto delle grandi porcate, esattamente come successo nel periodo dell'allontanamento di Seedorf.
Rino, che non sarà un maestro di calcio ma è uomo serio e vero, aveva detto che quando avrebbe trovato la talpa l'avrebbe punita in modo esemplare: io credo fosse lui.


----------



## sipno (6 Giugno 2019)

Montolivo sicuramente è più uomo di Gattuso.
Di sicuro non andrebbe sotto la curva a cantare "Gattuso uomo di m...."

Se n'è uscito alla grande.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Giugno 2019)

La cosa incredibilie è che pensavamo di sotterrarlo tecnicamente con BIglia, il quale, incredibilmente, è più morto vivente di lui.


----------



## Heaven (6 Giugno 2019)

Al massimo è un ferito.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Giugno 2019)

FInalmente ha levato le tende, con 3 anni di ritardo.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Giugno 2019)

Mi ero ripromesso di non leggere e commentare thread su Montolivo, ma non ci riesco, qualcosa sicuramente è successo un giorno forse sapremo e non c'è ne fregherà più niente.
Comunque secondo me rimane un buon giocatore capitato in un Milan pessimo e convinti di avere un nuovo Pirlo. Paga tutto ciò e due gravissimi infortuni in nazionale che ( vedi Marchisio o Bojnov ) non ti permettono più di giocare a alti livelli. Credo inoltre sia rimasto fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto proprio per una ripicca nei confronti di qualcuno.
Cmq i giocatori vanno e vengono il Milan resta. Personalmente l'ho sempre difeso e ho visto nella mia vita da tifoso giocatori molto peggiori di lui.


----------



## Konrad (6 Giugno 2019)

Una tenia succhiasoldi in meno. 
Puoi immaginare quanti tifosi feriti dal fatto che possa definirti capitano...
Ringrazia il polpettaro di giallo cravattato vah


----------



## showtaarabt (6 Giugno 2019)

Montolivo ottimo centrocampista e grande professionista la colpa non è sua se Galliani gli ha fatto uno stipendio così ricco e lungo e l'ultimo anno non è stato fatto giocare 1 minuto anche se ci sarebbe servito più di Biglia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".


Ma va cagà voncione.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2019)

Ciao capitano
Personalmente anche se sono uno dei pochi mi spiace molto per come è finita.
In bocca al lupo.
Forza Milan


----------



## Didaco (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e *non ho fiatato*...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e *non ho fiatato*...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e *non ho fiatato*. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Invece, caro Riccardo, avresti dovuto fiatare e, se le cose non ti piacevano, andartene. Ma immagino che sei rimasto per amore della maglia.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Lui fa la vittima, la società non parla e non sapremo mai la verità.
Liberi di farci l'idea che vogliamo e di schierarci da una parte anzichè dall'altra.
Come giocatore è stato un calciatore normale, nè più nè meno.
Faceva il compitino in mezzo al campo senza eccellere in nulla di particolare.


----------



## Giangy (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Ovviamente per me i veri capitani sono altri. Detto questo, meglio così di un suo addio, per il Milan, che risparmia un ingaggio molto alto, per noi tifosi, e per lui. Chissà se verrà mai fuori la verità, con Seedorf allenatore, quando metteva bocca, poi con Sinisa, anche se per un breve periodo, quando preferiva De Jong titolare, e con Gattuso poi. Comunque finalmente si è tolto di mezzo.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Prima di giudicare, accusare o difendere bisognerebbe conoscere la verità, e sentire come sempre tutte le campane; pur essendo all'oscuro di tutto direi che dopo 7 anni un commiato gli poteva anche essere concesso


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Prima di giudicare, accusare o difendere bisognerebbe conoscere la verità, e sentire come sempre tutte le campane; *pur essendo all'oscuro di tutto *direi che dopo 7 anni un commiato gli poteva anche essere concesso



Evidentemente quel 'tutto' è grave.
Gattuso è uomo di cuore e di valori, basti pensare alle belle parole spese per Abate.


----------



## Andris (6 Giugno 2019)

ho notato un dettaglio interessante.

quando ho letto questo thread sono andato a cercare e se ne parlava prevalentemente su instagram dove ha scritto questo messaggio,mentre su twitter il suo profilo non è aggiornato.

da circa mezz'ora invece è entrato in tendenza su twitter grazie al giornalista della Gazzetta dello sport laudisa che ha rilanciato il suo messaggio,infatti è il tweet con più risposte sotto,aggiungendo forti critiche a chi non l'ha mai fatto giocare e parlando di pochezza e mobbing addirittura.

eh sì niente più informatori cara gazza rosea.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente quel 'tutto' è grave.
> Gattuso è uomo di cuore e di valori, basti pensare alle belle parole spese per Abate.


Ma infatti! Incredibile che qualcuno difenda ancora Mortolivo...
3 milioni e mezzo all'anno senza aver mai giocato... ho detto tutto.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente quel 'tutto' è grave.
> Gattuso è uomo di cuore e di valori, basti pensare alle belle parole spese per Abate.



Manca, per avere un quadro completo la versione della società, sarebbe interessante conoscerla


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti! Incredibile che qualcuno difenda ancora Mortolivo...
> 3 milioni e mezzo all'anno senza aver mai giocato... ho detto tutto.



Guarda , a giudicare da come sono andati i fatti io direi che molto probabilmente dirigenza e allenatore hanno invitato Montolivo nella scorsa estate a trovarsi un'altra sistemazione perchè mai avrebbe visto il campo.
Il giocatore ha preferito beccarsi tutti i soldi fino all'ultimo centesimo e sperare in non so cosa( un esonero che avrebbe ribaltato le gerarchie?) e alla fine è andata che non ha giocato nemmeno un minuto.
Ora è anche antipatico che faccia la vittima.
Da capire resta se è stato messo ai margini della rosa per motivi tecnici o comportamentali ma se i motivi fossero stati tecnici dubito che nessuno lo avrebbe privato del saluto alla sua gente : anche l'ultimo dei scarponi merita comunque un dignitoso saluto dopo sette anni di milan.
Insomma, ognuno può pensarla come meglio crede ma mi pare la situazione dica tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti! Incredibile che qualcuno difenda ancora Mortolivo...
> 3 milioni e mezzo all'anno senza aver mai giocato... ho detto tutto.



E' molto più facile unirsi al coro e denigrare, caro Beppe.

Io non lo difendo, ma mi dissocio dal dargli il 100% della colpa a prescindere. Avergli sottratto la fascia di capitano a favore di quell'infame di Bonucci a me continua a tornare poco. E' stato un episodio molto grave, gravissimo, visto il nostro "stile" Milan. E comunque lui ha smesso di giocare con Gattuso, prima qualche apparizione l'ha fatta, e il suo lo faceva, poco ma lo faceva.

Detto questo, non è stato un gran ché, e se sono vere le accuse di spionaggio, è giusto che se ne vada. Ma ho l'impressione che venga subissato anche oltre il necessario. Forse a ragione, forse no.


----------



## edoardo (6 Giugno 2019)

Io ho avuto altri capitani.Sinceramente Mortolivo non l'ho mai visto come capitano.Avrebbe dovuto avere ben altra stoffa. UN CAPITANO....SOLO UN CAPITANO....UN CAPITANOOO .....SOLO UN CAPITANO.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda , a giudicare da come sono andati i fatti io direi che molto probabilmente dirigenza e allenatore hanno invitato Montolivo nella scorsa estate a trovarsi un'altra sistemazione perchè mai avrebbe visto il campo.
> Il giocatore ha preferito beccarsi tutti i soldi fino all'ultimo centesimo e sperare in non so cosa( un esonero che avrebbe ribaltato le gerarchie?).



C'è stato sicuramente un qualcosa in più di un semplice "non fai parte del progetto vattene"
Perché non venitemi a raccontare che Mauri e Bertolacci facevano parte del progetto.
Montolivo come riserva ci stava e sarebbe pure stato utile. Alla fine la sconfitta casalinga con la Fiorentina con Calabria mezz'ala ci è costata la CL


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Prima di giudicare, accusare o difendere bisognerebbe conoscere la verità, e sentire come sempre tutte le campane; pur essendo all'oscuro di tutto direi che dopo 7 anni un commiato gli poteva anche essere concesso



Non scherziamo, se l'hanno trattato cosi è perchè giustamente ha messo più volte in crisi lo spogliatoio. 

Ora che non faccia il santerello che è stato dannoso da 7 anni a questa parte, 3,5 milioni di stipendio a sto animale.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'è stato sicuramente un qualcosa in più di un semplice "non fai parte del progetto vattene"
> Perché non venitemi a raccontare che Mauri e Bertolacci facevano parte del progetto.
> Montolivo come riserva ci stava e sarebbe pure stato utile. Alla fine la sconfitta casalinga con la Fiorentina con Calabria mezz'ala ci è costata la CL



Non ho detto che non rientrava nel progetto ma che non avrebbe visto il campo.
Più chiari di cosi. Una minaccia bella e buona. Motivata da cosa ? Non lo so questo.
Sull'utilità del giocatore non ti saprei dire. In senso assoluto hai ragione ma il giorno di milan-fiorentina, quando calabria giocò da mezz'ala, montolivo era già fuori da tutto.
Chi ci dice che mettendolo in campo avrebbe reso?
Montolivo al milan quest'anno è stato solo un figurante, non avrebbe giocato nemmeno se fossimo stati in 10.
Piuttosto avrebbe giocato reina, fidati.


----------



## 1972 (6 Giugno 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In questa storiaccia ci sono molte ombre...
> Io sono fermamente convinto che per essere stato emarginato in questo modo abbia fatto delle grandi porcate, esattamente come successo nel periodo dell'allontanamento di Seedorf.
> Rino, che non sarà un maestro di calcio ma è uomo serio e vero, aveva detto che quando avrebbe trovato la talpa l'avrebbe punita in modo esemplare: io credo fosse lui.



con io credo fosse lui in italia molte persone sono finite in galera da innocenti. io non ho prove per condannare la sua moralita' ma tecnicamente riccardo rimane un giocatore mediocre in un milan affollato de pippe al cartoccio tipo biglia-kessi-bertolacci-mauri.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Giugno 2019)

l'unico errore del milan (anzi dei clown fessone e miracessi) è stato quello di togliergli la fascia per darla a...bonucci.
per il resto io sto con la società e con Gattuso per quanto riguarda il trattamento riservatogli


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che non rientrava nel progetto ma che non avrebbe visto il campo.
> Più chiari di cosi. Una minaccia bella e buona. Motivata da cosa ? Non lo so questo.
> Sull'utilità del giocatore non ti saprei dire. In senso assoluto hai ragione ma il giorno di milan-fiorentina, quando calabria giocò da mezz'ala, montolivo era già fuori da tutto.
> Chi ci dice che mettendolo in campo avrebbe reso?
> ...



Montolivo forse avrebbe reso poco a causa della situazione contingente, certo, ma vorresti dirmi che sarebbe stato peggio di Biglia? Andiamo, ci avrebbe fatto comodo eccome. Abbiamo avuto un centrocampo, fatto salvo Bakayoko, agghiacciante. Mica ci rivoltava la squadra, ovvio … ma prima di mettere Calabria mezzala e Chalanoglu/Paquetà incontrista ci penso 10^12 volte.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Giugno 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> con io credo fosse lui in italia molte persone sono finite in galera da innocenti. io non ho prove per condannare la sua moralita' ma tecnicamente riccardo rimane un giocatore mediocre in un milan affollato de pippe al cartoccio tipo biglia-kessi-bertolacci-mauri.



Lasciando da parte tutti i discorsi sulla morale se guardiamo solo l'aspetto tecnico Montolivo doveva giocare prima di Mauri e Bertolacci ; mr veleno ha deciso diversamente, avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi, ma per il Milan l'esito finale come sarebbe stato? Uguale o diverso? non si saprà mai, il dubbio rimarrà comunque


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Montolivo forse avrebbe reso poco a causa della situazione contingente, certo, ma vorresti dirmi che sarebbe stato peggio di Biglia? Andiamo, ci avrebbe fatto comodo eccome. Abbiammo avuto un centrocampo, fatto salvo Bakayoko, agghiacciante. Mica ci rivoltava la squadra, ovvio … ma prima di mettere Calabria mezzala e Chalanoglu/Paquetà incontrista ci penso 10^12 volte.



Ti premetto che non vedo giocare montolivo da cosi tanto tempo che non posso dire in che condizioni fisiche stia.
Comunque, atteniamoci a quello che sappiamo : dopo la parte atletica e tecnica che montolivo mi risulta svolgeva col gruppo, al momento di lavorare sul campo con la palla e con la squadra il ragazzo veniva messo in disparte.
In parole povere era fuori rosa in modo legale.
Ergo, se un allenatore mette un calciatore fuori rosa, a torto o ragione, la sua decisione l'ha presa e non può ripescarlo nel momento del bisogno per tutta una serie di motivi.
Di coerenza innanzitutto verso se stesso o verso il gruppo.
Gattuso ha deciso di rinunciare al giocatore.
Per cosa?
Boh, se ci limitiamo a questioni tecniche potremmo dire che uno qualsiasi è meglio di lui, se vogliamo essere un po scaltri potremmo dire che c'è dell'altro.
Mi dirai che non è esattamente saggio pagare 3,5 netti a un atleta e non utilizzarlo.
Beh, non è la prima volta che accade : ricordo vincenzo iaquinta alla juve che ne rubava pure di più.
Iaquinta sappiamo tutti perchè non giocava su riccardo possiamo fare ipotesi.
C'è chi dice fosse la spia, chi fosse non adeguato....


----------



## Lambro (6 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Montolivo forse avrebbe reso poco a causa della situazione contingente, certo, ma vorresti dirmi che sarebbe stato peggio di Biglia? Andiamo, ci avrebbe fatto comodo eccome. Abbiamo avuto un centrocampo, fatto salvo Bakayoko, agghiacciante. Mica ci rivoltava la squadra, ovvio … ma prima di mettere Calabria mezzala e Chalanoglu/Paquetà incontrista ci penso 10^12 volte.



L'ultimo montolivo dell'anno scorso a me era piaciuto, umile efficace e nel suo ruolo , quello della mezz'ala o al massimo dei due davanti alla difesa.
Noi per anni volevamo che fosse Pirlo, volevamo che giocasse nel suo stesso ruolo con a fianco gente ormai o bollita o inguardabile.
E' stato preso di mira dal pubblico anche per la sua faccia un po' da pesce lesso, che non facilitava sicuramente la cosa.
Ma quest'anno ci sarebbe servito tantissimo, vacci a capire cosa c'è stato per riservargli un trattamento così.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti premetto che non vedo giocare montolivo da cosi tanto tempo che non posso dire in che condizioni fisiche stia.
> Comunque, atteniamoci a quello che sappiamo : dopo la parte atletica e tecnica che montolivo mi risulta svolgeva col gruppo, al momento di lavorare sul campo con la palla e con la squadra il ragazzo veniva messo in disparte.
> In parole povere era fuori rosa in modo legale.
> Ergo, se un allenatore mette un calciatore fuori rosa, a torto o ragione, la sua decisione l'ha presa e non può ripescarlo nel momento del bisogno per tutta una serie di motivi.
> ...



Certo, su questo non posso non condividere. Stando fuori fisso, non poteva fisicamente competere. Per questo io accuso la società tutta, secondo me è stata una pessima gestione.

Montolivo le ultime partite le ha giocate discretamente, ed ha pure segnato dei goals. Erano amichevoli, ma non sembrava peggio di tanti altri. Poi è successo il patatrac della fascia di capitano, con contemporanea assunzione del Biglia di mirabelliana memoria a padrone della mediana.

Poi Gattuso e il discorso dello spionaggio, ma credo che a quel punto ormai il rapporto era già logoro.

Insomma, non voglio imporre una tesi, sto solo continuando ad interrogarmi se tenerlo fuori di proposito sia stato intelligente. E non abbia contribuito, insieme ad altre discutibili scelte, alla perdita della CL.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2019)

Comunque tra i giocatori che hanno commentato con approvazione il post di Monto ci sono Suso e Bakayoko. E poi tanti ex come Antonelli Gabriel e Bacca. 
Ulteriore indizio che Suso è out


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2019)

Allora, il giudizio su Montolivo è abbastanza complesso.
La sua carriera ad alti livelli è praticamente finita con il grave infortunio in nazionale nell'amichevole pre-mondiale 2014, quindi pur essendo formalmente il capitano per alcune stagioni non lo è mai stato sul campo con continuità, non so nello spogliatoio anche se presumo fosse ben voluto vista anche la Supercoppa alzata insieme ad Abate durante l'infortunio.
Fece una grande stagione al primo anno di Milan che si concluse col terzo posto e la qualificazione in Champions con tanto di gol al Franchi contro la Fiorentina, ma è stato uno dei pochi sussulti in tutta la sua militanza al Milan che poi negli anni successivi è uscito dal grande calcio disputando le peggiori stagioni della sua storia, annate in cui anche Montolivo è stato negativo, ma lo è stato assieme a tutta la squadra

Di una cosa bisogna prendere atto: la fascia tolta a favore di Bonucci è stata una porcheria, e la storia su questo ha dato solo ed unicamente ragione a Montolivo. Qualunque comportamento sbagliato che abbia fatto dopo questo oltraggio (divulgazioni alla stampa e simili) ha la mia giustificazione. Poco professionale, ma siamo esseri umani, e Montolivo in quel frangente è stato umiliato a favore di uno juventino che da un anno sputa sulla maglia del Milan che ha indossato ignobilmente per una stagione.

Gli auguro buona fortuna, anche se ormai non credo tornerà ad alti livelli


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



lui era al milan PURTROPPO da parecchi anni…è sempre andato d'accordo con tutti gli allenatori senza mai aver problemi con nessuno...da Pippo a Montella passando per il sergente di ferro Sinisa...è arrivato il fenomeno calabrese ed improvvisamente è diventato l'origine di tutti i mali….possibile che tutti gli altri erano dei pirla e Gattuso l'unico che non era soggiogato da Montolivo….

la verità non la sapremo probabilmente mai resta il fatto che faccio fatica a darli il 100% di colpe visto chi aveva come "antagonista"..

ps:resta il fatto che averlo avuto come capitano per anni riassume bene lo scempio sportivo dell'ultimo Milan...


----------



## kekkopot (6 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda , a giudicare da come sono andati i fatti io direi che molto probabilmente dirigenza e allenatore hanno invitato Montolivo nella scorsa estate a trovarsi un'altra sistemazione perchè mai avrebbe visto il campo.
> Il giocatore ha preferito beccarsi tutti i soldi fino all'ultimo centesimo e sperare in non so cosa( un esonero che avrebbe ribaltato le gerarchie?) e alla fine è andata che non ha giocato nemmeno un minuto.
> Ora è anche antipatico che faccia la vittima.
> Da capire resta se è stato messo ai margini della rosa per motivi tecnici o comportamentali ma se i motivi fossero stati tecnici dubito che nessuno lo avrebbe privato del saluto alla sua gente : anche l'ultimo dei scarponi merita comunque un dignitoso saluto dopo sette anni di milan.
> Insomma, ognuno può pensarla come meglio crede ma mi pare la situazione dica tutto.


Ha voluto prendere fino all'ultimo centesimo perchè chi mai gli avrebbe dato tutti quei soldi?

Allora ha pensato "non gioco ma becco di più". Voglio vedere chi lo ingaggerà adesso....


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2019)

Grande uomo, grande professionista.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Giugno 2019)

Per Montolivo, ennesimo figuraccia, dunque


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Poveretto... ora vuole passare per vittima.



sipno ha scritto:


> Montolivo sicuramente è più uomo di Gattuso.
> Di sicuro non andrebbe sotto la curva a cantare "Gattuso uomo di m...."
> 
> Se n'è uscito alla grande.


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Ma grazie di che...che noi tifosi siamo sempre stati tuoi hater, io più di tutti. Perché non ci dici il motivo reale della tua messa fuori squadra invece, che alla scelta tecnica non ci crede nessuno. Non è che hai fatto lo spione come tuo solito a qualche giornalista è?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



L'anno scorso ha giocato anche con Rino.. È stato messo fuori rosa quest'anno.. Quindi vediamo, da una parte montolivo, dall'altra ho Maldini, Gattuso e Leonardo... Ma voi davvero immaginate Maldini che permette mobbing verso un giocatore?


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' molto più facile unirsi al coro e denigrare, caro Beppe.
> 
> Io non lo difendo, ma mi dissocio dal dargli il 100% della colpa a prescindere. Avergli sottratto la fascia di capitano a favore di quell'infame di Bonucci a me continua a tornare poco. E' stato un episodio molto grave, gravissimo, visto il nostro "stile" Milan. E comunque lui ha smesso di giocare con Gattuso, prima qualche apparizione l'ha fatta, e il suo lo faceva, poco ma lo faceva.
> 
> Detto questo, non è stato un gran ché, e se sono vere le accuse di spionaggio, è giusto che se ne vada. Ma ho l'impressione che venga subissato anche oltre il necessario. Forse a ragione, forse no.



Ma no guarda... nn mi unisco a nessun coro carissimo Gabri. Ammetto candidamente di non aver mai avuto simpatia per il nostro ex capitano. Non mi era mai piaciuto come giocatore e quando lessi la notizia che sarebbe stato il nostro capitano... mi venne male al cuore a pensare che Mortolivo avrebbe indossato la stessa fascia di Maldini e Baresi. Ti dirò pure di più... alla rottura del crociato... ho festeggiato! Al suo posto iniziò a giocare Manuel Locatelli ed ero a San Siro quando Manuel segno' il gol vittoria del Milan di Montella alla Juve in campionato.
Sono convintissimo che molte delle fortune di quel Milan siano iniziate con il suo infortunio. Aggiungo che secondo me la fascia gliela avrebbero tolta comunque perché non era sensato lasciar la fascia ad un panchinaro e che al massimo sia sbagliata la scelta di darla a bonucci. Ma... indipendentemente da tutto questo se ad agosto scorso o a gennaio se ne fossd andato... non avrei detto nulla. Come giocatore avrebbe continuato a non piacermi ma almeno lo avrei apprezzato come uomo, avrebbe dimostrato di non essere solo attaccato ai soldi e di preferire il campo di calcio al vile denaro. E invece... il buon Riccardo... è riuscito a deludermi un'altra volta... è rimasto fino alla fine, si è intascato lo stipendio fino all'ultimo centesimo e non contento... viene pure a smenarcela!!! Di solito quando si parla di Milan torno buono... questa squadra mi ha dato soddisfazioni a non finire ma... con Montolivo proprio nn ci riesco.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lui era al milan PURTROPPO da parecchi anni…è sempre andato d'accordo con tutti gli allenatori senza mai aver problemi con nessuno...da Pippo a Montella passando per il sergente di ferro Sinisa...è arrivato il fenomeno calabrese ed improvvisamente è diventato l'origine di tutti i mali….possibile che tutti gli altri erano dei pirla e Gattuso l'unico che non era soggiogato da Montolivo….
> 
> la verità non la sapremo probabilmente mai resta il fatto che faccio fatica a darli il 100% di colpe visto chi aveva come "antagonista"..
> 
> ps:resta il fatto che averlo avuto come capitano per anni riassume bene lo scempio sportivo dell'ultimo Milan...



Il fenomeno calabrese si è dimesso rinunciando a 2 anni di contratto... il nostro ex capitano ha ciucciato ogni centesimo... serve davvero sapere tutto? Penso che si sia visto abbastanza per capire


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Montolivo sicuramente è più uomo di Gattuso.
> Di sicuro non andrebbe sotto la curva a cantare "Gattuso uomo di m...."
> 
> Se n'è uscito alla grande.



Il problema con gente come te, caro troll, e' che vi sia stato il diritto di parola di cui abusate in rete in totale anonimato. Sei della stessa pasta di Montolivo, senza dignita'.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

spero di non offendere nessuno se dico che 6 pagine di discussione per sto ladro offendono la nostra dignità di tifosi.

ma cacchio, spia o no, questo si è fatto dare un mega stipendio da galliani appena prima della sua partenza rubando soldi al milan. era già un ex giocatore al momento del rinnovo fasullo. (non che sia mai stato un giocatore ma...)
è ovvio che *di quello stipendio molti milioni sono stati rigirati al procuratore ed allo stesso galliani. hanno trattato il milan come un bancomat*. sarebbero da indagare e mettere in galera...
e c'è ancora gente che lo difende? bahhhhhhhhhhh

eterno disprezzo


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero di non offendere nessuno se dico che 6 pagine di discussione per sto ladro offendono la nostra dignità di tifosi.
> 
> ma cacchio, spia o no, questo si è fatto dare un mega stipendio da galliani appena prima della sua partenza rubando soldi al milan. era già un ex giocatore al momento del rinnovo fasullo. (non che sia mai stato un giocatore ma...)
> è ovvio che *di quello stipendio molti milioni sono stati rigirati al procuratore ed allo stesso galliani. hanno trattato il milan come un bancomat*. sarebbero da indagare e mettere in galera...
> ...



Peggio ancora, c' e' chi pur di denigrare un uomo dalle palle cubiche e autentica gloria del mondo del calcio come Gattuso sostiene questo individuo. Come capovolgere il mondo e fare carne di ***** della ragione


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Giugno 2019)

Miglior capitano lui di Bonucci
va detto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Miglior capitano lui di Bonucci
> va detto.



bonucci si è impegnato e non ha rubato niente, almeno. 
questo è un ladro.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma no guarda... nn mi unisco a nessun coro carissimo Gabri. Ammetto candidamente di non aver mai avuto simpatia per il nostro ex capitano. Non mi era mai piaciuto come giocatore e quando lessi la notizia che sarebbe stato il nostro capitano... mi venne male al cuore a pensare che Mortolivo avrebbe indossato la stessa fascia di Maldini e Baresi. Ti dirò pure di più... alla rottura del crociato... ho festeggiato! Al suo posto iniziò a giocare Manuel Locatelli ed ero a San Siro quando Manuel segno' il gol vittoria del Milan di Montella alla Juve in campionato.
> Sono convintissimo che molte delle fortune di quel Milan siano iniziate con il suo infortunio. Aggiungo che secondo me la fascia gliela avrebbero tolta comunque perché non era sensato lasciar la fascia ad un panchinaro e che al massimo sia sbagliata la scelta di darla a bonucci. Ma... indipendentemente da tutto questo se ad agosto scorso o a gennaio se ne fossd andato... non avrei detto nulla. Come giocatore avrebbe continuato a non piacermi ma almeno lo avrei apprezzato come uomo, avrebbe dimostrato di non essere solo attaccato ai soldi e di preferire il campo di calcio al vile denaro. E invece... il buon Riccardo... è riuscito a deludermi un'altra volta... è rimasto fino alla fine, si è intascato lo stipendio fino all'ultimo centesimo e non contento... viene pure a smenarcela!!! Di solito quando si parla di Milan torno buono... questa squadra mi ha dato soddisfazioni a non finire ma... con Montolivo proprio nn ci riesco.



Beppe, capisco, non frainterdermi. Io stesso sono sempre durissimo con i giocatori. Però voglio essere obiettivo.

Non sono un estimatore di Montolivo. Vorrei per un attimo mettere da parte i sentimenti pro/contro ed analizzare bene la situazione.

Partiamo dal fatto che da noi è venuto ormai già a carriera avanzata. Acquisto di Galliani e quindi già in predicato di angherie. Sia il ruolo che il carattere certo non hanno aiutato. Il suo modo compassato e un po' svogliato di stare in campo non infiamma, questo lo so.

Però è anche vero che avergli tolto la fascia di capitano a favore di Bonucci è una schifezza che non si può vedere. Questa è colpa della società. Inoltre gli sono state tolte le chiavi del centrocampo dato l'acquisto di Biglia, un morto di sonno mezzo rotto che ha fatto ampiamente peggio di lui. Diciamo le cose come stanno.

Può darsi che si sia irrigidito, e il dialogo con Gattuso non è stato proficuo. Come giustamente è stato osservato, alla fine lui non dava segni di malessere nelle ultime partite, anzi, stava facendo quasi decentemente. Solo con Gattuso deve essere successo qualcosa. A posteriori, non direi che la responsabilità è tutta sua. Poi tutto ci sta. E forse non lo sapremo mai. Visto come Gattuso ha gestiuto certe situazioni, e vista la sua pessima comunicatività, non mi meraviglierei se fosse tutto dovuto ad una semplice litigata fra i due, degenerata in un rapporto insanabile. Sono sotto gli occhi di tutti gli episodi Biglia/Kessie e Bakayoko. Secondo me la storia della spia sarebbe da indagare, non vorrei fosse una scusa.

Inoltre, come ripeto, aldilà di ragioni e torti, questa frattura ci ha portato solo danni. Montolivo, colpevole o no, sarebbe stato utile in certe situazioni. Poi se ne poteva andare ugualmente a fine contratto.

Per il discorso stipendio, e non volersene andare, beh ... diciamo che ormai a fine carriera e senza più occasioni, si è comportato in maniera cinica. Non lo ammiro, ma nemmeno lo biasimo eccessivamente. Sono sicuro che parecchi di noi farebbero uguale visto le cifre in gioco.

Non giustifico assolutamente, eh. Dico solo che comprendo.

Ribadisco che non voglio difenderlo, vorrei solo che questo astio contro di lui fosse ben motivato da fatti concreti. Secondo me ci sono parecchi aspetti che sarebbe opportuno conoscere meglio. Ma purtroppo forse rimarranno per sempre sepolti.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beppe, capisco, non frainterdermi. Io stesso sono sempre durissimo con i giocatori. Però voglio essere obiettivo.
> 
> Non sono un estimatore di Montolivo. Vorrei per un attimo mettere da parte i sentimenti pro/contro ed analizzare bene la situazione.
> 
> ...



Ma in quale situazioni poteva farci comodo questo raccomandato, spione, mangia pane a tradimento?!? Ma qui siamo al rovesciamento della realtà. Gattuso emblema di pessima comunicativita'?? No Gattuso ha fatto quello che dovrebbe fare qualsiasi leader di un gruppo. Ha individuato la mela marcia e l' ha isolata, punto. Ricordiamoci il caso Seedorf docet!


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero di non offendere nessuno se dico che 6 pagine di discussione per sto ladro offendono la nostra dignità di tifosi.
> 
> ma cacchio, spia o no, questo si è fatto dare un mega stipendio da galliani appena prima della sua partenza rubando soldi al milan. era già un ex giocatore al momento del rinnovo fasullo. (non che sia mai stato un giocatore ma...)
> è ovvio che *di quello stipendio molti milioni sono stati rigirati al procuratore ed allo stesso galliani. hanno trattato il milan come un bancomat*. sarebbero da indagare e mettere in galera...
> ...





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Peggio ancora, c' e' chi pur di denigrare un uomo dalle palle cubiche e autentica gloria del mondo del calcio come Gattuso sostiene questo individuo. Come capovolgere il mondo e fare carne di ***** della ragione



Severi ma giusti! D'accordo con entrambi.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma in quale situazioni poteva farci comodo questo raccomandato, spione, mangia pane a tradimento?!? Ma qui siamo al rovesciamento della realtà. Gattuso emblema di pessima comunicativita'?? No Gattuso ha fatto quello che dovrebbe fare qualsiasi leader di un gruppo. Ha individuato la mela marcia e l' ha isolata, punto. Ricordiamoci che il caso Seedorf docet!



Beh, beato te che la conosci, la realtà. Quando ci mancava tutto il centrocampo, voglio vedere se non avrebbe fatto comodo. Certo, sono stati messi difensori e trequartisti a fare i mediani, e allora va bene così. Infatti ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.

Secondo me parecchie opinioni vanno sul "sentito dire". Permettimi almeno di manifestare dubbi, và ... Se poi mi porti le prove schiaccianti sarò il primo a riconoscerlo. Sembra lo abbia difeso ad oltranza, forse è meglio se rileggi il post.


----------



## 1972 (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero di non offendere nessuno se dico che 6 pagine di discussione per sto ladro offendono la nostra dignità di tifosi.
> 
> ma cacchio, spia o no, questo si è fatto dare un mega stipendio da galliani appena prima della sua partenza rubando soldi al milan. era già un ex giocatore al momento del rinnovo fasullo. (non che sia mai stato un giocatore ma...)
> è ovvio che *di quello stipendio molti milioni sono stati rigirati al procuratore ed allo stesso galliani. hanno trattato il milan come un bancomat*. sarebbero da indagare e mettere in galera...
> ...



di ovvio non c'e' un ***** mio caro, queste sono solo tue supposizioni senza uno stralcio di prova. occhio a quello che scrivi.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> di ovvio non c'e' un ***** mio caro, queste sono solo tue supposizioni senza uno stralcio di prova. occhio a quello che scrivi.....



nessuno ha prove di niente, siamo su un forum non in tribunale


----------



## Milanista di Milano (6 Giugno 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> di ovvio non c'e' un ***** mio caro, queste sono solo tue supposizioni senza uno stralcio di prova. occhio a quello che scrivi.....



va beh è un troll


----------



## 1972 (6 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nessuno ha prove di niente, siamo su un forum non in tribunale


quindi ho liberta' di insultarti solo perche' scriviamo su un forum?


----------



## 1972 (6 Giugno 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> va beh è un troll



quando non avete argomentazioni vi giocate il jolli del troll.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2019)

sicuramente non mi mancherà, anche se mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere come sono andate esattamente le cose, insomma qualcosa deve essere successo. 

cmq massimo disprezzo per sta gente che ciuccia fino all'ultimo centesimo e poi appena ne ha l'opportunità getta fango (vedi quell'altro aborto di bertolacci.)


----------



## Milanista di Milano (6 Giugno 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> quando non avete argomentazioni vi giocate il jolli del troll.



ti stavo dando ragione, evidentemente è un impossibile controbattere un argomento inesistente


----------



## AllanX (6 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Sentire questo qui parlare di amore per la maglia e di tifo per il Milan mi fa venire un ribrezzo assurdo... Da brividi.
E poi da quando in qua S. Siro sarebbe il SUO stadio??


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Giugno 2019)

Come già detto da qualcuno, da quando subì l infortunio, le cose iniziarono a girare per il verso giusto.

Ed ora dalla fine del suo contratto il Milan tornerà ad essere il Milan


----------



## 1972 (6 Giugno 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> ti stavo dando ragione, evidentemente è un impossibile controbattere un argomento inesistente



ok non avevo capito .


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Giugno 2019)

Difficilmente si può difendere il calciatore Montolivo che tra infortuni e calo fisico era di fatto già 2 anni fa un ex giocatore ma è difficile giudicare l’uomo. Per essere messo fuori rosa deve averla combinata grossa, tenendo presente che manco le partitelle poteva giocare sembra credibile la voce che dice di un Montolivo talpa dello spogliatoio.
La cosa diventa ancora più grave quando, anche dopo questo sfogo, non ci sono uomini dell’ambiente Milan a difenderlo o a stigmatizzare il comportamento della società che a detta di legge si potrebbe parlare pure di mobbing.
Se davvero Montolivo pensa di avere avuto un trattamento ingiusto sarebbe stato naturale denunciare la situazione e far valere le proprie ragioni e di certo non su Instagram.


----------



## Black (7 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



ma grazie a chi?? chi ti ha mai voluto, chi ti ha mai sostenuto? sei sempre e solo stato un peso! tant'è che a Gennaio hai scelto di restare a fare il parassita, piuttosto che andare a giocare altrove (con stipendio inferiore). Ma che amore per la maglia.... amore per lo STIPENDIO!!

il peggior capitano del Milan della storia, coinciso tra l'altro con il peggior Milan degli ultimi 50 anni. Speriamo che il tuo addio coincida con la nostra rinascita


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, beato te che la conosci, la realtà. Quando ci mancava tutto il centrocampo, voglio vedere se non avrebbe fatto comodo. Certo, sono stati messi difensori e trequartisti a fare i mediani, e allora va bene così. Infatti ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.
> 
> Secondo me parecchie opinioni vanno sul "sentito dire". Permettimi almeno di manifestare dubbi, và ... Se poi mi porti le prove schiaccianti sarò il primo a riconoscerlo. Sembra lo abbia difeso ad oltranza, forse è meglio se rileggi il post.



dimentichi però che il primo grave sgarbo glielo hanno fatto quando gli hanno tolto la fascia senza dirgli nulla e acquistato Biglia per sostituirlo. E lì Gattuso non c'era. Quindi scelta indubbiamente della società, e non di Montella e meno che mai di Gattuso. Con Gattuso c'è stata la definitiva estromissione, ma qualcosa di grave era successo già prima.
Detto questo, sul piano squisitamente tecnico in certi frangenti avrebbe fatto comodo, piuttosto di calabria mezzala ....


----------



## gabri65 (7 Giugno 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> dimentichi però che il primo grave sgarbo glielo hanno fatto quando gli hanno tolto la fascia senza dirgli nulla e acquistato Biglia per sostituirlo. E lì Gattuso non c'era. Quindi scelta indubbiamente della società, e non di Montella e meno che mai di Gattuso. Con Gattuso c'è stata la definitiva estromissione, ma qualcosa di grave era successo già prima.
> Detto questo, sul piano squisitamente tecnico in certi frangenti avrebbe fatto comodo, piuttosto di calabria mezzala ....



L'ho già detto nei post precedenti. Mi chiedo per l'ennesima volta se leggete tutto il thread come opportuno, oppure solo gli ultimi post. Comunque mi fa piacere che mi condividi anche solo parzialmente, perché a volte mi sembra di essere l'unico pazzo in mezzo ai fenomeni.

Questa è la risposta per te. Quanto segue è per qualcun altro, e tu non c'entri niente, Egidio carissimo.

Aggiungo, più in generale, che mi sarei anche rotto i c0j0nes tutte le volte di rispiegare i concetti trenta volte. Bisogna sempre stare sulla difensiva e giustificarsi, come se intaccare il pensiero base degli altri sia sacrilegio. Arriva sempre qualcuno della santa inquisizione, che non si prende nemmeno la briga di LEGGERE E RIFLETTERE, ma i post li GUARDA e basta. Se c'è una parola anche slegata dal contesto che non torna, parte subito lo psicodramma. E con cotanta grinta, pure.

Io non ho difeso Montolivo. Io ho solo detto che, PRIMA DI DARGLI IL 100% DI RESPONSABILITA', IN MANCANZA DI PROVE CHIARE, MI PERMETTO DI AVANZARE QUALCHE DUBBIO, motivandolo. Poi ci posso dare o no.

Spero di essere stato chiaro. Vediamo se c'è la necessità di ripeterlo ancora una volta.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto nei post precedenti. Mi chiedo per l'ennesima volta se leggete tutto il thread come opportuno, oppure solo gli ultimi post. Comunque mi fa piacere che mi condividi anche solo parzialmente, perché a volte mi sembra di essere l'unico pazzo in mezzo ai fenomeni.
> 
> Questa è la risposta per te. Quanto segue è per qualcun altro, e tu non c'entri niente, Egidio carissimo.
> 
> ...



io il tuo post l'ho letto, solo che a un certo dici 'solo con Gattuso deve essere successo qualcosa'... come se dimenticassi quello che è successo prima. Comunque, ci siamo capiti  Per il resto del post ... ti quoto e riquoto. Inutile frequentare un forum se non si ha la minima voglia di dialogare.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



22 dicembre, Milan-Fiorentina
Intorno al 70esimo Mauri si infortuna, lasciando il centrocampo privo di giocatori di ruolo. L'Italo-argentino viene sostituito da Calabria sulla mediana e puntualmente veniamo puniti dall'unica azione offensiva dei Viola.
Sono sicuro che se avesse giocato Montolivo avremmo portato a casa i 3 punti ed oggi festeggeremmo l'ingresso in CL.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> lui era al milan PURTROPPO da parecchi anni…è sempre andato d'accordo con tutti gli allenatori senza mai aver problemi con nessuno...da Pippo a Montella passando per il sergente di ferro Sinisa...è arrivato il fenomeno calabrese ed improvvisamente è diventato l'origine di tutti i mali….possibile che tutti gli altri erano dei pirla e Gattuso l'unico che non era soggiogato da Montolivo….
> 
> la verità non la sapremo probabilmente mai resta il fatto che faccio fatica a darli il 100% di colpe visto chi aveva come "antagonista"..
> 
> ps:resta il fatto che averlo avuto come capitano per anni riassume bene lo scempio sportivo dell'ultimo Milan...



Ma parli del calabrese anche quando discuti della carbonara?
Smettila che ormai se ne è andato (da signore tra l'altro, zittendo tutti voi che lo insultavate da mattina a sera),


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2019)

Mai amato, mai. Addio.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Giugno 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 22 dicembre, Milan-Fiorentina
> Intorno al 70esimo Mauri si infortuna, lasciando il centrocampo privo di giocatori di ruolo. L'Italo-argentino viene sostituito da Calabria sulla mediana e puntualmente veniamo puniti dall'unica azione offensiva dei Viola.
> Sono sicuro che se avesse giocato Montolivo avremmo portato a casa i 3 punti ed oggi festeggeremmo l'ingresso in CL.
> 
> Questa è la cosa che mi fa più imbestialire; il bene del Milan dovrebbe essere supremo e primario e nell'occasione non è stato considerato, il resto è relativo , ormai il danno e stato fatto


----------



## Black (7 Giugno 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 22 dicembre, Milan-Fiorentina
> Intorno al 70esimo Mauri si infortuna, lasciando il centrocampo privo di giocatori di ruolo. L'Italo-argentino viene sostituito da Calabria sulla mediana e puntualmente veniamo puniti dall'unica azione offensiva dei Viola.
> Sono sicuro che se avesse giocato Montolivo avremmo portato a casa i 3 punti ed oggi festeggeremmo l'ingresso in CL.



eh si.... effettivamente Montolivo avrebbe fermato Chiesa. Tutti conosciamo le abilità di Montolivo, tra cui spicca sicuramente la velocità 

quindi Montolivo sarebbe stata la chiave di volta della nostra stagione....non pensavo che avrei potuto leggere una cosa del genere.

p.s. tra l'altro il risultato era 0-0 chi può dirlo che senza il gol di Chiesa avremmo preso i 3 punti....bah


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Addio Montolivo. Ti ricorderò come il peggior capitano della nostra storia e come uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati che abbia mai visto.

Non ti rimpiangerò un singolo istante. Non vederti più legato al nome del Milan una vera e propria liberazione.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Clarenzio ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > 22 dicembre, Milan-Fiorentina
> ...


----------



## First93 (7 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Boh, a sentire lui e Bertuccia sembra che il Milan sia un carcere e che ogni anno siano stati puniti ingiustamente. Come in ogni situazione la verità sta nel mezzo, ma nessuno la dirà mai. 

Comunque un anno in panchina da capitano ferito per 2,5 mln lo farei anch'io senza fiatare eh. Addio capitan mediocre, non mi mancherai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Addio Montolivo. Ti ricorderò come il peggior capitano della nostra storia e come uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati che abbia mai visto.
> 
> Non ti rimpiangerò un singolo istante. Non vederti più legato al nome del Milan una vera e propria liberazione.



Faccio mio questo commento, caro Lineker. Mortovivo paga l’essere, per così dire, il simbolo e l’emblema della decadenza, della mediocrità, che Belluccone e la sua banda hanno IMPOSTO al popolo milanista, e questo lo ha esposto a critiche che forse, talvolta, nella loro severità sono andate oltre la sua pur oggettiva mediocrità.



sipno ha scritto:


> Montolivo sicuramente è più uomo di Gattuso.
> Di sicuro non andrebbe sotto la curva a cantare "Gattuso uomo di m...."
> 
> Se n'è uscito alla grande.



Cosa mi tocca leggere....

Gattuso, che io in passato ho insultato e me ne vergogno, se ne è andato da vero milanista invece, rinunciando ad una caterva di denaro, un gesto quasi unico.

Mortovivo al contrario, oltre ad essere il simbolo dello sterco che è stato il Milan negli ultimi anni, essendo tra l’altro arrivato proprio quando le cose cominciarono ad andare male, ha succhiato sangue fino all’ultimo come un parassita. Mortovivo non è nemmeno un centesimo dell’uomo che è Gattuso.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Montolivo non è stato cosi scarso da meritarsi tutte le critiche che gli sono piovute. Ha avuto la sfortuna di essere il capitano, quindi l'icona, di un Milan in costante ridimensionamento.

Senza rimpianti, adios.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Montolivo, attraverso i social, saluta così il Milan:"7 stagioni con questa gloriosa maglia....4 anni con la fascia di Capitano al braccio. Poi...Mi hanno tolto la fascia e non ho fiatato...non ho potuto fare 1 solo minuto in campo e non ho fiatato...non ho avuto la possibilità di salutarvi nel mio stadio e non ho fiatato. Tutto questo fiato risparmiato lo uso per urlare GRAZIE TIFOSI ROSSONERi, grazie da un Capitano e un uomo ferito, ma che continuerà ad andare a testa alta, consapevole di aver fatto sempre ed in ogni ambito il proprio dovere da professionista. Le ferite si cicatrizzano, l’amore per la maglia rimane per sempre...FORZA MILAN".



Più lo rileggo e più mi convinco sia una presa in giro verso i tifosi.. Non può essere davvero così scemo dai..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Montolivo non è stato cosi scarso da meritarsi tutte le critiche che gli sono piovute. Ha avuto la sfortuna di essere il capitano, quindi l'icona, di un Milan in costante ridimensionamento.
> 
> Senza rimpianti, adios.



Beh insomma dai, non è capace a dribblare, non vede gioco in verticale, non è veloce di gamba, non ha tempi di inserimento, non ha un gran tiro ( ciabatta malamente senza nemmeno lasciar andar la gamba), non è molto dinamico, non eccelle nell'assist, non è un gran saltatore nel gioco aereo.
E' un normale centrocampista che fa il suo compitino nel gioco a due tocchi ma non ti pensare che valga e incida più di un poli .
E meno male che tatticamente è molto migliorato a tal punto da saper giocare diligente di posizione.
Il problema di montolivo è stato il milan che forse era più grande di lui.
Davanti la difesa abbiamo avuto gente come albertini, rijkaard, pirlo, van bommel , ancelotti....
Capirai che gente come de jong e lo stesso montolivo sfigura non poco con la nostra prestigiosa maglia e al cospetto di tifosi che se rallenti il gioco o giochi scolastico ti fischiano senza pietà. 
E comunque montolivo nasce come centrocampista avanzato/sotto punta, piano piano ha arretrato il raggio d'azione perchè nel traffico e sotto porta non aveva numeri e doti per giocarci.
Io penso che nel calcio per venire su servano amici,conoscenze e fortuna. Ciccio lodi,ad esempio, aveva piede e qualità migliori di montolivo eppure ha giocato solo in provincia.
Sicuramente per demeriti suoi ma forse non solo suoi.
Non dico fosse da milan ma forse nemmeno montolivo lo era.


----------

